# What should I do?



## Bri1218 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello! I have moved into a new apartment about a month and a half ago. Since I moved in there has been a male pigeon hanging out on my patio. I dont mind him there at all, he is so beautiful! He also doesnt mind me being out there with him. In the last week he has brought a 'girlfriend' to stay with him, she is also so beautiful. 

I am perfectly ok with them staying, but I was wandering if I should feed them or provide anything for them? It has been a very cold month, and it is only getting colder. My roommate wants to put hay or something they can use as bedding and I want to feed them. Ive only had pet birds (cockatiels and ducks) so I dont know what time of food to give to them or if we should be doing anything at all.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Bri1218 (Jan 17, 2013)

Here is a picture of where they stay..


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Awww, that's sweet
What you do all depends on how the landlord is going to feel about it
If you feed them try to be discreet so no one knows
I bet the will have babies there in the spring


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice bowl of water would probably be apreciated to
What most people will have a problem with is them pooping everywhere
So might want to clean up after them every couple of days 
And don't let it pile up


----------



## Bri1218 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok. I have put some water outside. What should I feed them? Can they eat anything other than seeds, like fruits or veggies? Also, this will probably be a stupid question, but Ive never had outside birds: what and how do I clean up the poop? Our patio is cement and I live on the top floor.. Thank you!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Pet co has a nice pigeon n dove food
I found my local store moved it from the parrot section to the wild bird section 
I would get a couple of crappy rugs and you can just shake them out every few days into a trash bag, piji poops are kinda on te dry dry side
Flip em over and when they icky either wash em or toss em
Could even use towels you don't care about
Could also use newspaper if you can hold it down with rocks so it doesn't blow away


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

They pretty messy eaters to so you might want to clean out 1/2 gallon milk jug
And cut a hole in the side for them to eat out of it
They won't flick as many seeds all over that way and it will help protect the seeds from rain n snow


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

I would put the rugs or whatever you use under where they like to sit most of the time
No need to cover the entire patio can prob just sweep up the random ones


----------



## Bri1218 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok thank you. So they can only eat seeds? No fruit or veggies?


----------

